# Can frogs or their environments make you sick by vapors or odors?



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Can frogs or their environments make you sick by vapors or odors?

My reason for asking is I have been feeling sick to my stomach/nauseous for the past couple of weeks out of the blue while being in my room. I do have a few tanks in my room, and just thought I would ask and see if anyone else has felt this way too?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Well you can try to look for any mold or mildew. In my line of work we come across it a lot. Also if the tank has a large amount of fecies it can produse methane.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if you been keeping frogs for a while and you are just getting sick now, i dont' think that is your source, sounds like you may have food poisoning, what did you eat in the past few days??


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm interesting topic,

I was wondering if the feces would produce a gas that would be hostile towards the frogs or myself or the foodsources, but I wasn't too worried about it because it's commonly agreed that the microfauna will take care of the feces, and the decomposition is good for the plants.

So, when is a good time to change the soil or do some poop cleaning? Based on this danger, if it is even one, how many frogs are too many for the buildup of their feces to be problematic?


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I dont think its the feces. It'd have to be a lot to do anything, lol. If it is the tanks it could be mold.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

jeffdart said:


> Well you can try to look for any mold or mildew. In my line of work we come across it a lot. Also if the tank has a large amount of feces it can produce methane.


Jeffdart-When I first started up my tanks, I know that mold is normal in the beginning when you first set your tanks up, but my tanks have been up and running for a year or so. I’ve read that feces is a good fertilizer for plants and that you didn’t have to worry about cleaning up. Is this true? Or should I been cleaning out the tank completely (remove substrate and leaves and replace with new?) I am worried about this methane it produces.. is there a way to remove it lower the amount of ?



Julio said:


> well if you been keeping frogs for a while and you are just getting sick now, I don’t' think that is your source, sounds like you may have food poisoning, what did you eat in the past few days??


Julio- I have been keeping frogs for a little over 2 years now, and have not started feeling this way until a few months ago. I don’t think it’s food poison, my son also complains of his stomach being upset as well. I hardly eat out, and cook myself. I did happen to pick up a mold test from my work and test my room’s air quality. I have to wait 72hrs and ship off the test to the lab to get the results. I will let you know if anything shows up out of the normal. The very next day I did the test, I went out and bought an ionic air purifier for my room. It’s completely quiet, so maybe this will help if there is something in the air.



Brock said:


> Hmm interesting topic,
> 
> I was wondering if the feces would produce a gas that would be hostile towards the frogs or myself or the food sources, but I wasn't too worried about it because it's commonly agreed that the micro fauna will take care of the feces, and the decomposition is good for the plants.
> 
> So, when is a good time to change the soil or do some poop cleaning? Based on this danger, if it is even one, how many frogs are too many for the buildup of their feces to be problematic?


Brock-Great question-I’m interested to know too..



kamazza said:


> I don’t think it’s the feces. It'd have to be a lot to do anything, lol. If it is the tanks it could be mold.


KAMAZZA

Kamazza-I hope to get my mold test back and see if anything shows up. The results will give me a clue to how the mold is contract and where is normally shows up from.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea a mold test is a good idea. I hope its not the tanks...that would be a bummer. Wouldn't get rid of them if it was would you?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I would not get rid of any of my frogs. I am so very attached to them. But I will not willingly put myself of my family in danger. I would have to relocate the tanks out of my room and make space in another area or room.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mold, or allergies. Back in 2001 I started being nauseous and sick feeling. I was diagnosed with post nasal drip - even though I am rarely congested or anything. Basically mucus constantly goes into my stomach and makes me nauseous. My allergies just make it worse, though I don't have severe allergies or anything. I don't get the itchy eyes or bad congestion. Just increased mucus production and bad sinus headaches every now and then.

I think I'd rule out everything else before hand as it's probably not the frogs.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Nawth21, is there medical the Dr.’s prescribed to you? or allergy meds? This would very well be the issue. I have been getting headaches more often and when you do the tapping under your eyes it’s sore and could be my sinuses.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I've had sinus problems too (even had to have a nasal bone spur removed). My EN&T doctor is a STRONG advocate of doing a nasal wash with saline every day. He said just removing the allergens that you are exposed to every day when you leave your house will help.

His recommendation, do the saline wash each day when you get home. You can buy a kit or just get one of those nasal bulb syringes like they use for babies. You can buy the saline wash or dissolve about 1/4 teas. of salt in a cup of warm water.

If you are having extreme problems, get an Rx for Nasonex. It's a topical steroid, you just spray up your nose once per day. My doctor's have said it's something I could use every day for the rest of my life and they'd have no problem with prescribing it. It does make a HUGE difference when I'm having sinus headaches. It does not give immediate relief though. It takes at least a week of daily use and as long as six weeks to get the full benefit.

Another thing that works great for nasal headaches and is sold over the counter is those Breathe Right strips. They work wonders.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sarah is allergic to mites that are in the tanks. So whenever they get opened she has issues. 

Not unheard of....


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

LittleDip said:


> Nawth21, is there medical the Dr.’s prescribed to you? or allergy meds? This would very well be the issue. I have been getting headaches more often and when you do the tapping under your eyes it’s sore and could be my sinuses.


I use Rx flonais spray (but not with any regularity doh) and OTC meds like Zyrtek. If its sore when you tap, it's your sinuses. Not much really helps with the nausea except pepto and eating. The nausea has either a) subsided or b) I've gotten used to it because its no where near as bad as when it first started.

I've heard great things about the Neti pot (flushing) but I just can't do it.


----------

